
20 years of iMac: A story of relentless design iteration - okket
https://9to5mac.com/2018/05/02/imac-design-20-years/
======
zeveb
Eh, the original iMac was truly a work of art. The shape and the colour were
innovative & exciting, a vision of computers as objects of joy.

The half-basketball iMac looks like something an engineer designed (and I'm an
engineer!).

The single-screen iMac (iMac G5) looks unbalanced. The massive white
rectangle's proportions are all wrong. I wonder if anyone ever actually
_looked_ at it.

The iMac Pro looks the same, just with some more pigment added to the dye
lots.

Apple once reached for the stars; now it barely even bothers to stumble out
onto its back porch and look up at them.

